# Movingui blatter(or plowl)



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2019)

Another piece turned from @Mike1950 ‘s magical stash. The chatoyance on this wood is crazy... reminds me of a courser-grained satinwood.

I can’t decide if it a bowl or a platter, but I’m leaning toward bowl.

About 13” x 2” and finished with Minwax Antique oil.

Cheers and jeers always appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 30, 2019)

Interesting but nice. I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 30, 2019)

Gorgeous piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2019)

Dang nice piece Doc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2019)

Very nice. Like I said, figure is hard to see until finished. You have been busy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2019)

Amazing detail on edge

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

Platter (just to be PITA). 

Very nice, no matter what it’s called.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 30, 2019)

I like it. Pics don’t show the chatoyance of the other, but sweet regardless. Looks a little like sapele on the underside.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 31, 2019)

Beautiful platter! Love the shape! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 31, 2019)

okay David, the bottom is missing something...…….how the heck...….one of my woodturning club "artists" suggests ways of adding a small feature on the bottom to make the bowl/platter look like it is floating; causes a small shadow. Well, you have taken that concept to a different level!!!! Wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 31, 2019)

Yeah, I love that wood when it's figured. Great what you've done with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 1, 2019)

Platter ? Bowl ? It’s a pocket change holder thing a ma bob

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 1, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> okay David, the bottom is missing something...…….how the heck...….one of my woodturning club "artists" suggests ways of adding a small feature on the bottom to make the bowl/platter look like it is floating; causes a small shadow. Well, you have taken that concept to a different level!!!! Wow.



There’s a shallow concave area about 4” across on the bottom, but it doesn’t show well in the pic.


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 1, 2019)

DKMD said:


> There’s a shallow concave area about 4” across on the bottom, but it doesn’t show well in the pic.



I kept thinking there had to be something there, but the finish, shape, etc is just fantastic; the picture again does not do it justice. I want to add, the picture is great; just hard to see that detail so thanks for explaining. Again, another goal to achieve in my turning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Nov 1, 2019)

Nicely done. The figure must explode when sunlight hits it. Beautifully turned

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 2, 2019)

Very nice wood and you did it proud. Great design to show off the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ebill (Nov 3, 2019)

- looks good no matter what you call it. I am going to go with 'collection plate' <g> 

- ebill

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 3, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I can’t decide if it a bowl or a platter, but I’m leaning toward bowl.


Rimmed bowl !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2019)

Tclem said:


> Platter ? Bowl ? It’s a pocket change holder thing a ma bob


13x2 -must have big pockets where yall are at.  i thought it was yer arms that drug on the ground....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 5, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Another piece turned from @Mike1950 ‘s magical stash. The chatoyance on this wood is crazy... reminds me of a courser-grained satinwood.
> 
> I can’t decide if it a bowl or a platter, but I’m leaning toward bowl.
> 
> ...


That’s really beautiful DKMD.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

